# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  1º Grande remodelação DIY leds

## António Vitor

já se passou 3 anos desde o meu diy leds, ainda funciona... talvez com pelo menos 70% de luz inicial...

Deparei-me com coisas interessantes, e sim é possível manter sps perfeitamente com leds...fiz isso durante este período...

no entanto a diferença para a tecnologia "anterior" julgo que não é assim tanta...
Ganha-se na longevidade, redução de custos electricos e agora também em preço... mas tem pontos fracos.... como usei CREE XP-G e XR-E parece que existe lacunas primariamente no azul, e mesmo vermelho, com baixos valores em CRI nos brancos com os cree que usei...

Agora comprei a menos de 2 euros cada, leds da concorrência da Nichia... com valores semelhantes em lumen por watt, não me meti em XM-L porque tinha de usar novos drivers, e eu gostaria de gastar o menos possível... e não creio que a minha calha fosse suficiente para reduzir a temperatura destes leds....

Estes nichia para além de ter bem mais CRI, o warm white tem valores próximos de 95 o que bate os cree... (comprei o normal branco), tem também mais vermelho, e tem um pico no comprimento de onda abaixo do royal blue da cree.... mais perto da clorofila-a
ou seja pode ser bem melhores para corais, vamos ver claro...

não queria deixar de usar os anteriores leds, mas preciso de drivers novos... e os drivers que uso são caros... estou me borrifando para os pwm...  

A minha ideia de upgrade é esta:
Retirar uma calha de leds (tenho 3) e nesta meter 12 drivers com 8 leds da nichia que aguentam 1500 mA talvez a 700 mA, para ter mais eficiência...

ou seja perto de 250W numa calha mais fina... não vou colocar pasta térmica colante, mas usaria da normal,. e irei "inventar" uns ganchos de fixação... que tenho de engendrar depois de receber os leds, possivelmente de plástico...ao estilo do que se usa nos computadores.
Assim melhorava nas propriedades térmicas, claro com boas ventoinhas... era um projecto bem mais limpo e fácil de fazer a manutenção...e estreito...  250W é mais do que eu agora tenho em leds...

é mesmo só branco...os leds azuis para além de me parecer que tiveram uma muitíssimo maior redução com o tempo, são bem mais caros...bem mais caros... iria usar a velha tecnologia T5 para complementar os leds...talvez com T5 azul mesmo... nem sequer preciso de actínicas...
Este problema do envelhecimento dos leds azuis pode ser o mesmo que acontece com os novos oleds, nos telemóveis amoled da Samsung se não estou em erro os azuis são os primeiros a ir...

Curioso usar brancos quando o ponto forte nos leds para reef é podermos ter grande expressividade nos pigmentos fluorescentes com leds azuis certo? Pois... mas o preço conta muito... cada led da nichia custa menos de 2 euros... o que é menos de metade...

Uma experiencia que fiz foi colocar um sps, que nem sei o nome... os fragmentos em fila desde a parte traseira até à frente, na parte traseira este sps apanha com t5 e na frente apenas leds... curioso ganhou mais vitalidade atrás, e uma cor diferente... algo falta aos leds parece-me...pelo menos estes que usei... 
Se tiver sido luz abaixo dos 450 nm ou mesmo acima de 600 vou ganhar com estes leds... 
se o resultado pode ser mais feio a nível estético com cores mais quentes... não creio...

agora falta esperar pela encomenda que pode demorar já que não tinham tantos leds em stock....deveriam ainda fazer um preço mais baixo...lol... vou depois postando novidades.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Vitor, espero que nao abandones o forum e que actualizes esse teu novo progecto, pois gostava de ver como esse progecto vai sair.
Vai postando aqui as tuas ideias e actualizaçoes e alguma divida para que nós possmos tambem opinar!!!

----------

